# Weather-sealing: what has real-life R5 experience been?



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm a photojournalist and have to shoot in rain, dust, and hostile environments. What has real-life experience been with the R5 and either with dedicated R lenses (like 24-70, 70-200, or 50?) or with legacy EF glass and autofocus adapter? 
Any comparisons with Sony?
Thoughts re possibilities in the rumored 1Dx-R?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 5, 2021)

You may have a look at this video:

https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/another-video-demonstrating-the-r5-bad-weather-capability.39961


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 30, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> I'm a photojournalist and have to shoot in rain, dust, and hostile environments. What has real-life experience been with the R5 and either with dedicated R lenses (like 24-70, 70-200, or 50?) or with legacy EF glass and autofocus adapter?
> Any comparisons with Sony?
> Thoughts re possibilities in the rumored 1Dx-R?
> Thanks for your time.


I was getting an old car prepared for sale and had the seats out etc., vacuuming and so forth and taking pics as I went. So I placed my R5 with the EF 24 -70 F4 down on the planter between times. And then I got distracted and was on my compact tractor when it started to rain very heavily. I headed into the garage and forgot about my camera - duh. My wife rather angrily brought it to me anywhere from 15 to 30 minutes later cradled in a towel. It was on and still functional, so I patted it dry and let it be for a few hours and I don't seem to have any issues. That should represent a pretty good test. >)

Jack


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 30, 2022)

I’ve used the R5+100-500 in the rain a few times and had no issues. I wiped the drops of the lens tube before stowing it, and let it dry in the extended position at home.

I still try to avoid getting any form of fluid on camera gear, but sometimes it can’t be helped.


----------

